# vasta / juuri



## Gavril

Heipä hei,

Taannoisessa uutisjutussa todettiin,



> *Vasta* neljän eri internetpalvelun käyttäjät ovat saaneet tietoonsa, että heidän käyttäjätunnuksensa ja salasanansa sekä mahdollisesti luottokorttitietonsa on varastettu.



Tulkitsen tämän tarkoittavan, että kyseiset käyttäjät saivat *äskettäin* (= vasta) tietää tietomurrosta. Mitä olisi tarkoittanut, jos _vasta_-sanan sijaan olisi kirjoitettu *juuri*? (Joshan _juuri_ käy ylipäätään tähän lauseeseen)

Liittyykö _vasta_-sanan käyttö siihen, että tässä käytetään perfektiä (_ovat saaneet_), kun taas imperfekti (_saivat tietoonsa_) olisi edellyttänyt eri sanaa?

Kiitos ja hyvää syksyn alkua,
Gavril


----------



## hui

*Vasta* neljän eri internetpalvelun käyttäjät...
_*So far,* users of *only* four different internet services...
_


----------



## Hakro

Jälleen valitettava esimerkki siitä, miten kirjoittaja on sattunut valitsemaan monimerkityksisen sanan, niin että lukija joutuu arvailemaan, mitä kirjoittaja tarkoittaa:

Gavrilin tulkinta on mahdollinen, joskin todennäköisimmin kirjoittaja olisi käyttänyt toista sanajärjestystä: "Neljän eri internetpalvelun käyttäjät ovat vasta / äskettäin / juuri saaneet tietoonsa..." Perfektin tai imperfektin käyttö ei mielestäni muuta asiaa.

Huin tulkinta, suomennettuna "Tähän mennessä vain neljän eri internetpalvelun käyttäjät ovat saaneet tietoonsa...", saattaisi olla se mitä kirjoittaja tarkoitti.

Edelleen on silti kaksi vaihtoehtoa:

1) "On vain neljä eri internetpalvelua, joiden käyttäjät ovat saaneet tietoonsa..."
2) "Vain ne jotka ovat käyttäneet neljää eri internetpalvelua, ovat saaneet tietoonsa..."

Koettakaa nyt elää tällaisen kielen kanssa.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos H. ja H.


----------



## hui

Hakro said:


> Jälleen valitettava esimerkki siitä, miten  kirjoittaja on sattunut valitsemaan monimerkityksisen sanan, niin että  lukija joutuu arvailemaan, mitä kirjoittaja tarkoittaa:


Monimerkityksisyys ei mielestäni johdu vasta-sanasta vaan kömpelöstä "pseudopassiivista": _Vasta neljän eri internetpalvelun käyttäjät ovat saaneet tietoonsa._Sama suomeksi_: Vasta neljä eri internetpalvelua on ilmoittanut käyttäjilleen._


> Huin tulkinta, suomennettuna "Tähän mennessä vain neljän eri  internetpalvelun käyttäjät ovat saaneet tietoonsa...", saattaisi olla se  mitä kirjoittaja tarkoitti.


Ei tulkinta vaan fakta, joka käy ilmi artikkelin otsikossa: *... – Vasta 4 palvelua. *Asia varmistuu artikkelissa myös myöhemmin: _Toistaiseksi vain neljä suomalaispalvelua on kertonut_...


----------



## Hakro

Okei, en todellakaan ollut vaivautunut lukemaan kyseistä artikkelia, koska se ei kiinnostanut minua. Minua kiinnosti vain suomenkielen käyttö ja kyseisen virkkeen monet tulkintamahdollisuudet. Yhden virkkeen perusteella kyseessä ei ollut fakta vaan tulkinta.

On myös mielenkiintoista, että suomenkielinen virke pitää tulkita "sama suomeksi". Mielestäni tämä osoittaa, että alkuperäisen virkkeen laatija on joko hosunut tai hänen kielitaitonsa on puutteellinen, olipa perusteena vasta-sanan käyttö tai "pseudopassiivi".


----------

